# PLEASE COMMENT on the Proposed Pack Goat Closure in California: Inyo National Forest



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

I am reposting this email from Larry Robinson, President of the North American Pack Goat Association (NAPGA):

_"I understand that it is possible for folks to get 'crisis burnout' from the constant requests for responses to various governmental agencies. But the elimination of packgoats from the forest is a continuing, multi-agency threat. It continues to surface in a number of different jurisdictions and we **must** continue to respond to it as needed.

The Inyo, which has shown itself to be one of the 'no goats' minded agencies, has shifted gears from a EA to a EIS. Therefore the procedure is beginning all over again with the first part of an EIS, and that is the scoping request. According to Andy, our legal guy, what is needed is, "all NAPgA really needs to do is send an email comment stressing that the Inyo should be open to goat packing. That will highlight the issue for the Forest Service, and, hopefully then, they will give it proper coverage in their environmental review and planning processes."

Sadly, we just found out about this effort and *the final date for comments is September 29. **But PLEASE do comment!*** They need to know we are out here, and they need to know we care. The only way they can be aware of that is a lot of response from those of us who are concerned.

*To comment, pls go here: *http://tinyurl.com/r5earlyadopters
Then click on the 'Comment on Project' Link on the right-hand side of the page.

Want to keep hiking with your goats?? Take the time to let them know about it!

Larry Robinson
NAPgA"_


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. That is terrible. Will go look at the website and see if I can comment.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow and they get more ridiculous by the day  
Even though I don't have pack goats and probably never will I'll leave a comment. I hope others do to even if they also don't pack with goats because it won't just end there and it's not the only crap they are pulling


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

For those of you that would still like to comment & would like some ideas, here is a list of the comments that were submitted to the Blue Mountain Forest Plan Revision web page. You can use these as a starting point for short comment. As long as you comment, you will have "legal standing" in the process:
https://cara.ecosystem-management.org/Public/ReadingRoom?Project=31195&SearchResultsPerPage=50


----------

